# I'm SO embarrassed!



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm mortified! I just took Tucker to drop in at the vet's to get a current weight on him. (He's 12.6 pounds! Didn't think he was that much, but there's no fat.) Anyway, with all this snow I carried him in and didn't let him go potty outside the vets. He'd just gone at home about an hour before... When I put him down on the floor he walked over to a table leg and pottied!!! :redface: He hasn't gone to the bathroom indoors for a year!!! What on earth was he thinking?!?! 

I feel like such a bad mommy! Why did he do this, and how do I keep it from happening again?! I'd be afraid to take him into a store, now!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, don't feel bad Sheri. **** happens! LOL Sorry, terrible joke but couldn't resist. He was feeling nervous at the vets, just all those weird scents. Don't beat yourself up, it's understandable.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe he was marking? Smelling another dogs mark?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Sheri...my Hav's usually pee once I get them inside the Vet's office!!:biggrin1:

Tucker must have just held it until he got home...I'm sure it was just because he was nervous..


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

imamurph said:


> Sheri...my Hav's usually pee once I get them inside the Vet's office!!:biggrin1:
> 
> Tucker must have just held it until he got home...I'm sure it was just because he was nervous..


Diane, he didn't go at home, he did it at the vets! Are you kidding that yours usually go at the vets?

Sheri


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> Maybe he was marking? Smelling another dogs mark?


I don't know...but he sure went more than a drop! Either way, I sure don't want him doing this!

Sheri


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> Oh, don't feel bad Sheri. **** happens! LOL Sorry, terrible joke but couldn't resist. He was feeling nervous at the vets, just all those weird scents. Don't beat yourself up, it's understandable.


Amy, thanks....but I sure would like to figure this out and prevent it from happening again! I still can't believe he did that!!

Sheri


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sheri, welcome to my club...sort of. When we had our lay-over playdate in Detroit this year, Jill found this cool indoor doggy daycare that also had sofas and chairs in it. Well guess who showed off his newly acquired leg lifting skills INSIDE? Yes, stinker Pablo. And then we went to Laurie's playdate where he happily lifted his leg at every single plant pot including the ones on Laurie's patio :redface: Sorry Laurie :hug: 
What I learned from this is, that dogs sometimes seem to get nervous, distracted, confused, etc. by situations and SMELLS. I know that Pablo doesn't mark inside at people's homes even if they have intact males. So, don't beat yourself up!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Sheri,

It really sounds like Tucker was marking, not having an accident. Anywhere there might be a residual urine odor from another dog (like at the vet's) is a likely target. 

My guys don't mark at home, because it is their territory, so I was surprised (and horrified) when they did the first few times outside the home. I always put a belly band on them when we go to another person's home now. Lincoln could not resist trying to mark the endcap displays at Petsmart too when we were taking training classes there.... :redface:

Don't beat yourself up about it - it is instinctual, and you didn't know he was going to do it (since it sounds like this was the first time!) :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, I would not worry about it at all. It's really easy for a dog to be overwhelmed/afraid at a vet and with all those doggy smells (do you have ANY idea how many dogs will pee in that office? You probably don't even want to know...), it just triggered Tucker to pee, especially as you hadn't given him a chance to do so before he went in. I really don't think it's something you need to worry about.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sheri, all three of my dogs potty after or right before the vets. Even if they just go before we leave. They get nervous! I simply see it as a sign of nerves.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sheri, don't be embarrassed. The vet's office sees a lot worse than pee on their floors. Just think of all the smells he had to deal with and likely the scent of fear of the other animals there. 
I used to have a dog, Maggie, that would drop little mini balls of poop when she got really nervous at the vet. I don't know how she did it because they were always perfectly round.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sheri--I pee before I get on the scale. I don't want to appear too heavy!:biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with all the posts above, he picked up another dog's scent, or was marking, or was nervous. Next time, take away his water bowl a few hours before you go out.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Sheri--I pee before I get on the scale. I don't want to appear too heavy!:biggrin1:


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Sheri--I pee before I get on the scale. I don't want to appear too heavy!:biggrin1:


Just woke up Ricky with my LOL, Cheryl!!!!! Nut! ound: :biggrin1:

Sheri, like everyone has already said, It happens! Mine have done the same, more than once. What can you do other than keep him on a short leash and jerk it a bit if you see he's about to lift his leg somewhere inappropriate. Ricky has taken to marking in other people's homes almost every time we visit. :frusty: He only started doing this since we had both the boys watched by another Hav owner near here. She has a neutered male and all 3 were marking like MAD the week mine were there last August.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Cheryl said:


> Sheri--I pee before I get on the scale. I don't want to appear too heavy!:biggrin1:


That explains it--he was being weight conscious! ound:ound:

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, I did jerk on his leash as I saw him lifting his foot off the ground, along with gasping "Tucker, NO!" But, he still let loose, I guess I was too late for him to shut it down. I'll just have to not take him anywhere in the snow again, I guess, so I can have him go before going inside. Hopefully, doing this one time in a year won't make it a habit already!

Sheri and Tucker


----------

